# اعادة رفع دروس م اشرف بروابط سريعه civil 3d



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعادة رفع محاضرات م اشرف في شرحcivil 3d
على روبط ميديا فير
الدعوه بظاهر الغيب ب الرحمه والمغفره لجميع امة الاسلام الاحياء والاموات
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?j3vm4hbo1hynb77
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3gmy0aj0k6ihyk9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4wctkn5356h7im4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ug9nrrorqw3h2vv
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ske4q6p6t2i42ex
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s7334mpm5fbeqxj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?abi8kemmsd97vnf
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7cv9kpr7581mh1f
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mp9slro4sti2vw2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?90uty26o38duduq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?llk8bv03bu1126f
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0qwrlfnr928is56
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w931au32iar1ydc
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?llk8bv03bu1126f
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?su2xvv5a47soka2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?52zef6vy2y25gp5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bbnjmdqt59fyege
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?v5v5y325ib16l7z
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?acryec2pnyh90tg
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l685590flcnoo9v
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?c1p47750jl6j0u1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?18zyq4928f807dm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?x8wyshdmqs0zfl8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9m7r0jo733g45ii
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jkymfg94h799kn7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wo8o15up5vl9j1r
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2w3ha026jvaon6w
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?82j0wfzjydiq7vl
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t4cv2d2s2er9a44
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cd5cmgncu43fxp9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?udmz4d5skx6i9kj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gn53a7jjshkhj2m
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3daek4qtzgwcpyx
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r35cftx8cha1i3h


----------



## انور الزبيدي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي وعزيزي الغالي يعقوب اني كثير ممنون منك على العمل الجبار لا اجد الكلمات التي اعبر بها عن شكري لك

اساأل الله ان يوفقك لعمل الخير ويكثر من حسناتك ويحفظك ويطيل في عمرك وعمر والديك

كل الخير والتوفيق الك عزيزي سويت علية فضل بعملك هذا يا طيب

شكرا شكرا جزيلا لك مره اخرى

تحياتي لك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز انور
نحن لم نفعل شيئا يذكرهذا نقطه في بحر اخوتنا لما قدموه ويقدموه
وهذا واجب على كل انسان يستطيع المساعده ولا يبخل جزاك الله خير جزاء 
اللهم اغفر وارحم للمسلمين الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## قاسم عبادى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حماده السامولي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك اخي م يعقوب
والبرنامج من البرامج المهمة جدا في مجال تصميم الطرق
كما اود ان اشكر المبدع دوما م اشرف غنيم


----------



## عزت محروس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منال الصادق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب يكرمك دنيا واخرة انا بقالي شهور بدور علي شرح زاي كدة وتعبت من الكتب ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك وفرت عليا كتير وساعدتني في شغلي بس انا عندي طلب اخير ياريت تشرحلنا ازاي انزل مساحة من جوجل ايرث وازاي ارفع رسمه كاد لطريق علي الجوجل وحاجة اخيرة ياريت تشرحلنا ازاي اعمل قطاعات عرضية للتقاطعات بالسيفل 2010 وكذلك قطاعات عرضية للتقاطعات الحرة (كوبري وسطحي معا) وبكدة تكون كملت رسالتك وربنا يكرمك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني لقد اسعدني مروركم الكريم
ب النسبة للاخت منال الصادق اتوقع ما طلبتيه بخصوص من والى جوجل ايرث موجود في محاضرات الاخ م اشرف جزاه الله كل خير وهيه مرفوعه مع هذه الروابط وب النسبه للشق الثاني هناك دروس اخرى لل م محمد الصمادي جزاه الله كل خير ساحاول رفع تلك الدروس على الميديا فير والله الموفق


----------



## منال الصادق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اوك وانا في انتظار تلك المحاضرات


----------



## منال الصادق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخي العزيز انا تعبت من البحث عن تللك المحاضرات رجاء ترسل اللينك الخاص بها


----------



## زافان (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اود في البداية ان اشكرك علي هذا الكم من المعرفة وعلي الجهد الذي بذلته في تسجيل هذه الحلقات والجهد في رفع هذا العمل جزاك الله بافضل الخير وزادك العلم والمعرفة ولكن لي رجاء ارجو من حضرتك ان تضع قائمة بترتيب شرح الدروس تبعا لاسماء الدروس الموجودة علي مقاطع الفيديو حتي لا نتشتت ونستفيد من كل هذا الجد والعمل (رجاء)


----------



## علي فؤاد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا
ازاي اعمل كنتور وشبكية واحسب كميات علي ال civil


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا هوه الرابط التي تم رفع محاضرات م محمد الصمادي على الميديا فير جزاه الله كل خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226827.html#post1887616


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رضوان نوري العلاف (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ يعقوب عملك رائع ربنا يبارك فيك وفي مجهودك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

ما قلت زورا حين قلت أحبكم
مالحب إلا الحب في الرحمن
يفنى ويذهب كل حب كاذب
وتبدل الأشواق بالأضغان
أما إذا كان الوداد لخالقي
فهناك تحت العرش يلتقيان..


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*سوبر اليفيشن*

اخي بارك الله فيك وهذا الملف مرفق وهو عن تصميم السوبر اليفيشن مسافاته وكيفية استخدامه في شروح برنامج الايرث وورك




مشاهدة المرفق SUPER ELEVATION D.rar

مع تحيتي الخاصة للاخ يعقوب


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ يعقوب علي الفور شير انا عامل حساب ولازم افتحه علي الاقل كل شهر مرة لكي لا يغلق هذا الحساب 
في الميديا فير هل الحساب يغلق بعد فترة 
عاوزين الحاضرات لا تغلق بعد فترة مثل ما نراه في كثير من المواضيع
ثانيا اقترح اتماما لهذا العمل الرائع رفع كل ما يتعلق بالسيفيل دروس المهندس عزت ودروس المهندس فواز 
تيسير علي من اراد التعلم 
ربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف اعمل كنتور وشبكية علي السيفل
ازاي احول من polyline 2D الي polyline 3d


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة و جزاك اللة كل خير.


----------



## محمود حسن الجحاوى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم أجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء لقد شرفتموني بمروركم الكريم
اخي المهندس اشرف طلباتك اوامر مستاجبة ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله ساقوم برفع جميع المحاضرات او الدروس على الميديا فير
اقرب فرصه متاحه
وربنا الموفق ندعو ب الرحمه والمغفرة لامة الالسلام الحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت من الله كل خير علي ما تقدمة علي الدوام


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد ازن اخي العزيز م اشرف لقد تم رفع دروس المهندس عزت عن البايب لاين 
على ارابط التاليhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224020.html
وهيه روابط سريعه جدا
وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## eng_blasy (30 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء عايز اعرف ترتيب الحلقات لاني تايه مين قبل مين لان دا مثال و بيطبق عليه


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى يعقوب العطاونة .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير لاختيارك اسرع الطرق وتسهيل لاخوانك


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزير انا شاكر مجهودك وانشاء الله يوفقك وتتقدم اكتر بس كنت ارجو ان الفيل الاوتوكاد الي الشرح معمول عليه يكون موجود علشان يسهل متابعة وتعلم البرنامج بالممارسه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng sobhy (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed ah (24 أبريل 2011)

_جزيت خير خير الجزاء_


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وسدد خطاكم جميعاً
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohamed ah (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (24 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا ..**جزاك الله كل خيرا ..**جزاك الله كل خيرا*


----------



## metkal (27 مايو 2011)

و الله ابداع شكرا لكم و للمبدع اشرف


----------



## حبيب مراد (27 مايو 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر قبل التحميل و زادك الله علما و نفع بعلمك


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## وجدي الأغبري (29 مايو 2011)

اللهم أجعل له نورا يمشى به فى ظلمات القبر يوم القيامه


----------



## crazy_eng48 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## akhilali (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لا اعرف ماذا اقول وكيف اشكر .... لكني اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك الى كل مافيه الخير لك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## yuri_maximus (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## s7goba (12 يناير 2012)

يا رب اعطيه ما بيخاطري


----------



## abdolkadr (12 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت الرابط رقم 7 و الرابط رقم 17 من حيث الترتيب في المشاركة لا يعملان ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات مشكورا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (13 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز ان شاء الله سيتم الرفع قريبا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (13 يناير 2012)

abdolkadr قال:


> لو سمحت الرابط رقم 7 و الرابط رقم 17 من حيث الترتيب في المشاركة لا يعملان ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات مشكورا


17-http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s82r8clbdrbzob6
7-http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4n0sck4hfp2vknx


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (14 يناير 2012)

الحمدلله الدى انعم علينا بمثلتك وان كان امثالك قليلون تعلمت العلم وتعلمنا نحن الفقراء الى علمك ولا نكلك الا ان ندعوا الله ان يزيدك علما لتعلمنا اكثر ويجعل لك فى كل خطوة سلامة ومغفره وغفر الله لك دنبك وادخلك فسيح جناتك يارب


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## لقمان سعيد (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdolkadr (15 يناير 2012)

*مشكور اخي العزيز يعقوب بارك الله بك على هذه الجهود و حبك للخير
وان كنت اثقلت عليك
هل اجد لديك الدورة الشاملة لدراسة و تصميم الطرق للمهندس : ايمن قنديل
فبعض روباطها في موضوعه الاصلي لا تعمل لانتهاء مدة الملفات فيها 
الموضوع الاصلي هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160996

بارك الله بك *


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز
ب اذن الله تعالى س احاول رفع دروس م ايمن قنديل جزاه الله خيرا وبارك فيه
على الميديا فير والله الموفق


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 يناير 2012)

abdolkadr قال:


> *مشكور اخي العزيز يعقوب بارك الله بك على هذه الجهود و حبك للخير
> وان كنت اثقلت عليك
> هل اجد لديك الدورة الشاملة لدراسة و تصميم الطرق للمهندس : ايمن قنديل
> فبعض روباطها في موضوعه الاصلي لا تعمل لانتهاء مدة الملفات فيها
> ...



اخي العزيز ستجدها ان شاء الله على هذا الرابط
الدعوه بظاهر الغيب ب المغفره والرحمه لجميع امة الاسلام الاحياء منهم والاموات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2541485#post2541485


----------



## abdolkadr (16 يناير 2012)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> اخي العزيز ستجدها ان شاء الله على هذا الرابط
> الدعوه بظاهر الغيب ب المغفره والرحمه لجميع امة الاسلام الاحياء منهم والاموات
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2541485#post2541485



لن ادعو لك بظهر الغيب

بل سأدعو لك في الحرم النبوي ان شاء الله
بارك الله بك اخي العزيز على سرعة الاستجابة بالخير و جزاك عني خير الجزاء


----------



## المساح محمد (18 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتوا الرابط *http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bbnjmdqt59fyege* لا يعمل
حسب الترتيب الرابط 17 
ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 يناير 2012)

عمل أكثر من رائع :: وفقك الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 يناير 2012)

المساح محمد قال:


> لو سمحتوا الرابط *http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bbnjmdqt59fyege* لا يعمل
> حسب الترتيب الرابط 17
> ارجوا المساعدة


اخي العزيز هذه الروابط الجديده



يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> 17-http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s82r8clbdrbzob6
> 7-http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4n0sck4hfp2vknx


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (22 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## kazali016 (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (29 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا جماعه لو حد يقدر يرفعلنا المحاضره الخاصه بعمل البروفيل
المحاضره الاولى الخاصه بالبروفيل اللى فيها اتحدد منسوب او ارتفاع الكوبرى
وجزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز ها هوه الرابط
5-profile 1.avi


----------



## akram_alsaidi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## akram_alsaidi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز باقي الملفات مضروبة حاول ترسلها مرة اخرة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررر الجزاء
عمل جميل جدااااااااا
تحياتي لك


----------



## r-1 (27 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير و لكن هل يوجد دروس لكيفية الربط مع google


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لا اله الا الله

عدد ما كان, وعدد ما يكون, وعدد الحركات والسكون


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------

